# APACHE un SERVLETS



## janosch (3. April 2004)

*APACHE und SERVLETS*

Moin!

Ich fange grad mit der Programmierung von Java-Servlets an und wolte mir zu hause eine kleine Testumgebung instalieren , mit der ich die Programme auch testen kann.
Da ich schon einen Apache zu hause laufen habe würde ich gerne die Testumgebung auch mit diesem Server  laufen lassen. Also jetzt meine Frage was brauche ich dazu ? Das Java SDK 1.4.2 habe ich schon instaliert .

mfg janosch


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. April 2004)

mod_jk zum Einbinden in den Apache.


----------

